
Deep Neural Networks for Accurate Predictions of Crystal Stability - ArtWomb
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-06322-x
======
ArtWomb
Garnet Neural Network demo:

[http://www.crystals.ai/](http://www.crystals.ai/)

